# Crayfish



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

At one of my LFS, there is a tank with about 10 6-7'' crayfish. Would they get eaten by a 6'' severum or 3'' parrot cichlid. Also I have some tb's but I don't think they'll get eaten cause they never go lower than 6'' of the bottom, plus they're way faster.


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

It could be a rusty crayfish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Cray fish have a nasty habit of going after fish at night when they are sleeping on the bottom of the tank. As for the larger fish I can't answer if they would work, maybe someone else has experience. The exact species of cray is important as some get very large. Crayfish do need a cave or other place to get out of the reach of fish so they can shed their shell in peace. Only one cray for tank is usually a good idea.


----------

